# Great looking meal! Egg-fried rice noodles with chicken.



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Just saw this one and thought why not share it with the good folks here.






Looks very delicious, and with a lot of good nutrients!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I do that quite a lot but use cold cooked rice instead of noodles and red pepper instead of broccoli, just need to stir in a bit of sesame oil into the rice so it doesn't stick. I add a some chinese 5 spice to the meat too and you can also use a teaspoon of hot curry powder to turn it into singapore fried rice.

Then to finish a big dollop of blue dragon sweet chilli sauce.

The only element I miss from real chinese is the bits of spare rib they flake in.

A bit supprised that top chefs stir fry with olive oil though. Groundnut for me... you can heat it a lot higher.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

That also sounds delicious! I'm getting all hungry now, right after eating lol...

Damn diet! :lol:


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Goodbye diet!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

simonf888 said:


> Goodbye diet!


No reason why you can't form a perfectly decent diet from foods like that. Doesn't have to be all brown rice, dry chicken and cottage cheese


----------

